# Hornets exploring trade options? (Merged)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/01/hornets_involved_in_trade_disc.html


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*

The only two players I can see the Hornets moving is Pargo or Butler. A team in search of an expiring contract or 3-point shooter would take one of them. I just don't see anyone taking B Jax or Marcus and hopefully we're not giving up on Julian so soon.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*

it would be news if they weren't...Hard to see what they can give up though.I guess maybe someone would want Hilton Armstrong,but other than that do the hornets have anything of value to trade?It looks like they'll have a late pick and they won't be able to take on a big contract.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*



bee-fan said:


> The only two players I can see the Hornets moving is Pargo or Butler. A team in search of an expiring contract or 3-point shooter would take one of them. I just don't see anyone taking B Jax or Marcus and *hopefully we're not giving up on Julian so soon*.


They'd better not. Pargo and Butler are probably the main subjects.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*

wont get much for either one. Pargo can help this team. On some nights the guy can light it up!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*



truebluefan said:


> wont get much for either one. Pargo can help this team. *On some nights the guy can light it up!*


The same thing can be said for Butler, but I think the Hornets are looking for a more consistent scorer.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*



truebluefan said:


> wont get much for either one. Pargo can help this team. On some nights the guy can light it up!


Well I sure wish he would. Dude hasn't lit up anything (court wise anyway) in a pretty good while now.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*



bee-fan said:


> The same thing can be said for Butler, but I think the Hornets are looking for a more consistent scorer.



I agree. I hate seeing these guys so inconsistent as of late because we know what they're capable of bringing.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*



girllovesthegame said:


> I agree. I hate seeing these guys so inconsistent as of late because *we know what they're capable of bringing.*



Exactly. I know I've said before I'm a big fan of Butler and I'll always be a fan even if he's traded to another team. But the truth is right now he's not helping the team. I never was big on Pargo and I couldn't understand why we re-signed him. He's too selfish with the ball.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*

Pargo used to be wildly inconsistent...this year he's been perfectly consistent and that hasn't been a good thing.

Actually I was looking at the Hornets team stats the other day.Paul accounts for over half of the teams assists per game and one quarter of their TO's per game.Noone else on this team is capable of creating anything.A backup point guard is the obvious target,but that's something in very short supply.I think they should take a flier with someone like Darius Washington or that guy I can't remember from the D league.You go out looking to trade for a decent backup point you're going to get jacked...Maybe Damon Stoudamire will get bought,but he sucks too.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*



bee-fan said:


> Exactly. I know I've said before I'm a big fan of Butler and I'll always be a fan even if he's traded to another team. But the truth is right now he's not helping the team. * I never was big on Pargo and I couldn't understand why we re-signed him. He's too selfish with the ball*.



Well that's because he's in that Bobby Jackson mold. Either a SG in a PG body or a shooting PG. I like him for almost the same reason I like Rasual, they can light it up at times. And if they get rid of them, who will they get to replace them that can light it up. Especially if heaven forbids Peja or Mo go down for any reason. Not only could they use someone that can light it up but someone who can slash. Julian can slash but how ready is he?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*

Damon sucks like a baby with a pacifier. :laugh:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*



girllovesthegame said:


> Well that's because he's in that Bobby Jackson mold. Either a SG in a PG body or a shooting PG. I like him for almost the same reason I like Rasual, they can light it up at times. And if they get rid of them, who will they get to replace them that can light it up. Especially if heaven forbids Peja or Mo go down for any reason. Not only could they use someone that can light it up but someone who can slash. *Julian can slash but how ready is he?*


Julian is not ready and need time to develop. Every year I want Byron to give the rookies a chance, I can actually see why he's taking his time with Julian. He's very indecisive at times on whether to shoot or not. In preseason I remember complimenting him on his confidence, but now he's seems to lack confidence. This can only be fixed with playing time, because I see a lot of potential in him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*



bee-fan said:


> Julian is not ready and need time to develop. Every year I want Byron to give the rookies a chance, I can actually see why he's taking his time with Julian. He's very indecisive at times on whether to shoot or not. In preseason I remember complimenting him on his confidence, but now he's seems to lack confidence. This can only be fixed with playing time, because I see a lot of potential in him.


I wonder if the D-League would help him some. He needs playing time but right now the Hornets don't have much room for error in this difficult Western Conference. That's the hard part. No mistakes allowed. LOL! I don't know why guys seem to lose their confidence so often. Is it Scott? Is it other assistant coaches?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*

Julian is the kind of guy Paul could really help when he develop.Noone else on this team is all that great in the transition game and Julian has the potential to be able to get out and score on the break.I think he should get oppurtunities to play with CP on the nights when Peterson and Peja aren't hitting shots.No reason he shouldn't take some of Rasual's PT if he's going to the doghouse.At least he scraps a little and has the potential to give you a more dynamic backcourt if you play him at the 2.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*



Diable said:


> *Julian is the kind of guy Paul could really help when he develop.Noone else on this team is all that great in the transition game and Julian has the potential to be able to get out and score on the break.I think he should get oppurtunities to play with CP on the nights when Peterson and Peja aren't hitting shots.*No reason he shouldn't take some of Rasual's PT if he's going to the doghouse.At least he scraps a little and has the potential to give you a more dynamic backcourt if you play him at the 2.


I agree. I keep hoping to see them on the floor together more.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*

I guess the word is the Bucks are going to blow up that roster...I don't know who NO could get at a reasonable price though.Charlie Bell hasn't produced much this year and I don't think they can move him either.Gadzuric is a really underrated big man,but he's also really overpaid.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Hornets exploring trade options?*

I just read that on realgm. I couldn't think of anyone we could trade for.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

*Hornets looking to bolster bench*

Link

Well we do need it, because I don't want our starters wearing down towards the end of the season. Any thoughts/ suggestions?


----------

